# New camp site



## SquirrellCook (Jun 24, 2021)

We’ve been forced into doing some unintended wild camping!  We are parked in a passing place with a blown front wheel bearing. I guess too much off roading trying to avoid cars.  How long we will be stuck here who knows, they are trying to find a recovery vehicle big enough for us. We are halfway between Durness and Achlyness.


----------



## Wully (Jun 24, 2021)

That’s Crap I’m too far away to help hope you get it sorted quickly.


----------



## Tookey (Jun 24, 2021)

Hope things don't get this desperate but if they do;






Good luck


----------



## caledonia (Jun 24, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> We’ve been forced into doing some unintended wild camping!  We are parked in a passing place with a blown front wheel bearing. I guess too much off roading trying to avoid cars.  How long we will be stuck here who knows, they are trying to find a recovery vehicle big enough for us. We are halfway between Durness and Achlyness.


It’s an easy job to replace the front wheel bearings. Why not get a garage to come and knock the old bearings out, get the numbers off them and get new ones at Inverness and fit them. Rather than getting recovered. Are the bearings seized or collapsed?


----------



## Red Dwarf (Jun 24, 2021)

I guess the nearest recovery agent is Tongue Garage? They don’t have a vehicle that’ll recover your van. I suppose one of the Inverness recovery agents will have to attend, that then begs the question where they’ll recover you to?


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 24, 2021)

caledonia said:


> It’s an easy job to replace the front wheel bearings. Why not get a garage to come and knock the old bearings out, get the numbers off them and get new ones at Inverness and fit them. Rather than getting recovered. Are the bearings seized or collapsed?


It’s a mess, the rollers chewed all they could find on their way out. The stub axle could be shot too. The lock nut has a pinch bolt that can no longer be seen.  This is not like a front wheel drive van.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Jun 24, 2021)

There is a bus workshop in Thurso run by Stagecoach.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Jun 24, 2021)

Their number is 01847 893123.


----------



## caledonia (Jun 24, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> It’s a mess, the rollers chewed all they could find on their way out. The stub axle could be shot too. The lock nut has a pinch bolt that can no longer be seen.  This is not like a front wheel drive van.


Did you not here it rumbling before it gave up?  Looks like Ross will come and get you.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 24, 2021)

Red Dwarf said:


> Their number is 01847 893123.


Anita has just spoken with stagecoach and they advise being recovered south as parts are slow to get here. Besides that they only work on their own vehicles. Thanks.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 24, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Did you not here it rumbling before it gave up?  Looks like Ross will come and get you.


 No we were run off the road and thought we had a puncture, couldn’t see anything wrong but it became hard to steer after a few metres.  Managed to get to a passing place, but the rollers had eaten their way out of the little steel cover.


----------



## Scotia (Jun 24, 2021)

Have sent you a PM. a friend looks after a fleet of heavy vehicles in Oban he may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Jun 24, 2021)

D & E Coaches at Inverness might be able to help or at have parts. 01463 222444.

The big motor factors at Inverness are Dingbro, trade only but I have an account if you need parts.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 24, 2021)

Out of the hundreds of MH’s that have passed, four have stopped and offered to help.


----------



## Scotia (Jun 24, 2021)

Bert is just off the phone Nortruck is another factor and do daily runs north.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 24, 2021)

Just spoke to a highland council officer who stopped to see if we were ok. Apparently wheel bearing and wheel failure are a common sight along here. He thinks we’ll have a long wait for recovery due to our size. So much for dieting!


----------



## caledonia (Jun 24, 2021)

A wheel bearing is a component that wears over time and will give signs of deterioration before catastrophic failure. Road conditions won’t  force a bearing to fail unless it was already fubarred. Hope you get recovered and back on the road soon.


----------



## The laird (Jun 24, 2021)

Sorry to read about your trouble ,hope you get back on the toad ASAP ,all the best


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 24, 2021)

T


caledonia said:


> A wheel bearing is a component that wears over time and will give signs of deterioration before catastrophic failure. Road conditions won’t  force a bearing to fail unless it was already fubarred. Hope you get recovered and back on the road soon.


Thank you for your constructive help.


----------



## caledonia (Jun 24, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> T
> 
> Thank you for your constructive help.


I’ve been an HGV mechanic for 35years and trying to help by explaining a wheel bearing doesn’t just blow!


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 24, 2021)

caledonia said:


> I’ve been an HGV mechanic for 35years and trying to help by explaining a wheel bearing doesn’t just blow!


Cold each time they were checked, so no signs of problems. So you learn something new every day.  And still not helpful.


----------



## mistericeman (Jun 24, 2021)

caledonia said:


> I’ve been an HGV mechanic for 35years and trying to help by explaining a wheel bearing doesn’t just blow!


Probably been rolling along quite happily getting towards the end of its service life... Just happily doing bearingy type things 
And a few drops off the crumbling road edge have done what would've taken several thousands of normal smooth road driving. 

Components don't ALWAYS give easily identifiable warning signs.... Without extensive stripping and examination. 

Sometimes we just have to deal with the results.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 24, 2021)

After sitting here 8 hours waiting for the breakdown truck, I just phoned to see what was going on as they were over 2 hours late. Only to be told there has been a miscommunication and basically we have been forgotten about. 
Just had a text that a breakdown vehicle is an hour away but they are situated over 4 hours “car” drive away. I asked if the recovery truck was flying here to get here that quick!


----------



## Scotia (Jun 24, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> After sitting here 8 hours waiting for the breakdown truck, I just phoned to see what was going on as they were over 2 hours late. Only to be told there has been a miscommunication and basically we have been forgotten about.
> Just had a text that a breakdown vehicle is an hour away but they are situated over 4 hours “car” drive away. I asked if the recovery truck was flying here to get here that quick!


Only asking,  if there was a miscommunication did you state what size and weight your vehicle is to the guy coming to pick you up?


----------



## Scotia (Jun 24, 2021)

P.s. do you take the drink? If so you can get bladdered as you won't be driving.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 24, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Only asking,  if there was a miscommunication did you state what size and weight your vehicle is to the guy coming to pick you up?


The first one we did give size and weight. This one I am waiting to hear back from


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 24, 2021)

Scotia said:


> P.s. do you take the drink? If so you can get bladdered as you won't be driving.


The thought has occurred to us and plenty of booze on board. The thing is the driver of the recovery vehicle will be over his allocated driving hours by the time he gets to us


----------



## Scotia (Jun 24, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> The thought has occurred to us and plenty of booze on board. The thing is the driver of the recovery vehicle will be over his allocated driving hours by the time he gets to us


Hope you told him to bring a bottle then.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 24, 2021)

Caledonia is right but I believe this vehicle is new to you, the rumblings will not be so evident and you might possibly be just thinking it isn't as quiet as you would like, personally I would ask them to check the other wheel bearing as well, poor road conditions damage suspension components not wheel bearings.
I know this isn't helpful either so sorry that I cannot do more but good luck with it


----------



## caledonia (Jun 24, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Caledonia is right but I believe this vehicle is new to you, the rumblings will not be so evident and you might possibly be just thinking it isn't as quiet as you would like, personally I would ask them to check the other wheel bearing as well, poor road conditions damage suspension components not wheel bearings.
> I know this isn't helpful either so sorry that I cannot do more but good luck with it


Old vehicles take a lot of maintenance and parts are often hard to find and expensive. My friend has a similar Merc to the OP and it’s an ongoing joke as to what’s going to break when he goes away in it. Last time was the clutch slave cylinder. Time before that was injector pipes, before that was his starter and he ripped the back end off it on the Corran ferry.


----------



## wildebus (Jun 24, 2021)

best of luck with getting it sorted soon.
not got any words of wisdom other than at least you can wait in relative comfort.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 24, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Caledonia is right but I believe this vehicle is new to you, the rumblings will not be so evident and you might possibly be just thinking it isn't as quiet as you would like, personally I would ask them to check the other wheel bearing as well, poor road conditions damage suspension components not wheel bearings.
> I know this isn't helpful either so sorry that I cannot do more but good luck with it


We had it for around 15 years and it’s been ultra reliable. Used only Mercedes parts when possible. Wheels off every year to check brakes and bearings. Very easy to maintain. Yes we have caught wheel bearings showing sign of wear and replaced them. When I worked with the motor trade I fixed the faults they couldn’t. I have had a little experience.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 24, 2021)

wildebus said:


> best of luck with getting it sorted soon.
> not got any words of wisdom other than at least you can wait in relative comfort.


Thanks David, my series connected solar panels are still charging in the mist and rain.   We are now on the third recovery company.  If they would have said I could have had it recovered myself. l think we’ll be in Scotland till next week. Parts ordered from Mercedes, but I can’t give them a delivery address yet.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 24, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> We had it for around 15 years and it’s been ultra reliable. Used only Mercedes parts when possible. Wheels off every year to check brakes and bearings. Very easy to maintain. Yes we have caught wheel bearings showing sign of wear and replaced them. When I worked with the motor trade I fixed the faults they couldn’t. I have had a little experience.


Sorry, I was under the impression that it was new to you, as for your experience that is something that we don't know when giving advice, sympathy or any other information, I am also ex trade and I have owned mine for almost 20 years, I know every inch of it but sometimes sh1t happens so I hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## Tookey (Jun 25, 2021)

Did you get sorted?


----------



## davep10000 (Jun 25, 2021)

The truck garage in Kinlochbervie (not the petrol station) does recovery and there is a truck workshop over the road from them. only a few miles down the road from you.
They will certainly be able to fix it.

Norman Elrick Tel 01971 521216

Mobile 07796 008575  - Just mention his name to any local, and they will know him.








						Norman Elrick LTD
					

Norman Elrick LTD, Achriesgill, Highland, United Kingdom. 820 likes · 178 talking about this. Refrigerated & General Haulage. Commercial Vehicle Repairs, Servicing & Safety Inspections Light Recovery...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Scotia (Jun 25, 2021)

I hope your recovery truck driver produced something big enough to satisfy you.


----------



## REC (Jun 25, 2021)

Absolute nightmare for you! Hope you are recovered by now and that you get it all fixed quickly. We had one trip where the van ended up in the garage on three occasions, second and third problems linked to first. It was only a two week jaunt in  the first place! But at least it was a small van and actually drivable to the garage. Got to know Louth very well, having had to while away hours waiting!


----------



## Martin P (Jun 25, 2021)

Hope you get sorted. Had a rear bearing start to howl on Skye one year. Nursed it to Fort William. A great garage there, Slipway Motors fixed it for us.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 25, 2021)

We are the latest residents of Helmsdale, or it seems that way.  Two very nice men in turn recovered us.  One with a very big recovery truck and a taxi driver. The drive here was fascinating, both visually and intellectually.  I have never seen so many deer.  The Bus has never been as fast!

This morning we examined the damage, it seems the force of off roading stripped the lock nut holding the outer bearing in place. The rest of the damage due to the rollers escaping the cage. Good news is hub is fine. Bad news is the threads are mutilated on the stub axel. The other bad news is that Mercedes can’t get the parts to us until Tuesday for the cheap option. The expensive option requires parts from Germany and the garage is not keen on doing that repair.  I don’t mind doing it as I’ve done a few.  The first try will be a cheaper temporary option to get us home. 

To many to mention individually, but a massive thank you all for dropping by and offering help and best wishes.
It brings tears to my eyes thinking about it.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 26, 2021)

Some progress ...good.
Best wishes for the repair. I am b
No mechanic bit politely suggest you get it all checked and replace all the dubious parts...but you seem expert enough to both know and do some maybe nearer home !


----------



## SHABBINS (Jun 26, 2021)

What a place to be, costa del Helmsdale.


----------



## wildebus (Jun 26, 2021)

Never heard of the place but it looks very nice


----------



## rugbyken (Jun 26, 2021)

hope to be there tonight sorry cant help mechanically but if your plumbing has gone i know how to suck my teeth lol, and at least you can have some lovely fish & chips


----------



## Scotia (Jun 26, 2021)

At the very least you will get a fantastic fish supper  at the cafe.


----------



## SHABBINS (Jun 26, 2021)

Scotia said:


> At the very least you will get a fantastic fish supper  at the cafe.


Not if you send a stupid husband for a fish supper and he returns with a haggis supper. If you say haddock from behind a mask to a Scottish person they hear haggis. But thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## Scotia (Jun 26, 2021)

Haggis or Haggi (plural) are landorne fish with three legs which were fins when they were seaborne.


----------



## Tookey (Jun 26, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Haggis or Haggi (plural) are landorne fish with three legs which were fins when they were seaborne.


Fins! 

Norwegian for sure


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 26, 2021)

Absolute  nightmare mare  for you both ,hope it is a straight  forward repair , Bazz


----------



## Phantom (Jun 26, 2021)

Best of luck with getting it fixed.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 27, 2021)

Think we have located another front axle that’s on our route home, will confirm with Mercedes Monday that it will fit.


----------



## SHABBINS (Jun 29, 2021)

Any update?


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 29, 2021)

We have now left Helmsdale and set up camp in North Berwick. Things didn’t go well, but we are mobile now. Don’t ask. The garage did a stunning job and couldn’t have made us more welcome. They just need approaching politely and carefully. Remember you are unexpected guests in their village.

We are hoping to purchase another axle in the morning when heading South.

On a side note we did spot a chap doing tours around the public spaces and reporting details via hands free phone. I mentioned this and no one knew about him. So remember it’s parking, not a campsite.


----------



## The Raptor (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi Anita & Mark,
 Glad to hear you’re moving, as posted elsewhere on forum we had a impromptu picnic only 49 miles from home after 1551 miles of the trip. The 35min priority RAC response was 2 hrs due to our MH being a commercial size . At least it was daylight and not raining, we sat on the grass bank…..to find it was an ant  hill .
At home now awaiting new rim, tyres x2 + spare ordered and parts to repair disintegrated fresh water tank dump valve awaited. Few other undercarriage repairs needed from the exploading tyre. 
I always new Wildcamping/Motorhoming was fun  
Cheers
Dave & Jill


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 30, 2021)

The Raptor said:


> Hi Anita & Mark,
> Glad to hear you’re moving, as posted elsewhere on forum we had a impromptu picnic only 49 miles from home after 1551 miles of the trip. The 35min priority RAC response was 2 hrs due to our MH being a commercial size . At least it was daylight and not raining, we sat on the grass bank…..to find it was an ant  hill .
> At home now awaiting new rim, tyres x2 + spare ordered and parts to repair disintegrated fresh water tank dump valve awaited. Few other undercarriage repairs needed from the exploading tyre.
> I always new Wildcamping/Motorhoming was fun
> ...


Well you got further than us. Glad you are both ok. I bet the noise of your pride and joy being eaten was horrible. 
The other damage is something people forget.  Where the previous coach company had been using cheap tyres on our Betty build, the rear wheel arches are a mess. One tyre managed to make it though the floor, must have terrified the passengers. I only use tyres known to be tough.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 30, 2021)

Murky finally back at work!  Axle for sale was fake!  I guess Betty is going to get it's front axle stolen


----------



## SHABBINS (Jun 30, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> Murky finally back at work!  Axle for sale was fake!  I guess Betty is going to get it's front axle stolen


Can you let us get home before you remove the axle.


----------



## Fragle (Jul 1, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Never heard of the place but it looks very nice


Excellent aire overnight spot. Gratuity box goes to RNLI. 
you can see the vans on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 1, 2021)

Always said you where trouble 
Tongue in cheek, lol and every other way of saying this should not be taken seriously.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 1, 2021)

Fragle said:


> Excellent aire overnight spot. Gratuity box goes to RNLI.
> you can see the vans on the other side of the bridge.


It's not an aire, it's a car park.  So remember no camping activity or we'll loose it.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 1, 2021)

After much checking of part numbers I've managed to find yet another axle that might fit.  Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 2, 2021)

Shocked, next day service!


----------



## Scotia (Jul 2, 2021)

A wee bit o wet n dry and these discs will clean up nicely .


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 2, 2021)

Scotia said:


> A wee bit o wet n dry and these discs will clean up nicely .


They are the wrong size.  This axle will be converted to suit the Betty build, lots of new bits to fit. Betty’s axle is being put in Murky, to upgrade it to Vario spec.  I will be soon sick of the sight of axles!


----------



## caledonia (Jul 2, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> They are the wrong size.  This axle will be converted to suit the Betty build, lots of new bits to fit. Betty’s axle is being put in Murky, to upgrade it to Vario spec.  I will be soon sick of the sight of axles!


The joys of running old vehicles. Having to use second hand parts and lots of make do and mend


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 3, 2021)

caledonia said:


> The joys of running old vehicles. Having to use second hand parts and lots of make do and mend


It’s given much better service than many new vehicles that I’ve read about, and a substantially higher payload. I find your tone somewhat derogatory.


----------



## caledonia (Jul 3, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> It’s given much better service than many new vehicles that I’ve read about, and a substantially higher payload. I find your tone somewhat derogatory.


I’m sorry you feel that way


----------



## Fragle (Jul 3, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> It's not an aire, it's a car park.  So remember no camping activity or we'll loose it.


Yes it is a car park but I’d call it an aire if you can park overnight and the sign was big enough 


This was 2 weeks ago


----------



## wildebus (Jul 3, 2021)

Fragle said:


> Yes it is a car park but *I’d call it an aire if you can park overnight *and the sign was big enough


please don't call it an "aire" - "aires" are in France. We are not in France.
Is there not a good English (or even Scottish if you prefer) word for this kind of Overnight Stopping area?


----------



## mark61 (Jul 3, 2021)

What, no more  ballet?
No more omelettes and no more cafes?   

How about stellplatz?


----------



## wildebus (Jul 3, 2021)

mark61 said:


> What, no more  ballet?
> No more omelettes and no more cafes?
> 
> How about stellplatz?


stellplatz is far more acceptable than aires   But surely can come up with a proper English term.  Hardly rocket science is it?

no more Ballet?   oh, that would be brilliant   (scrap Opera as well while you're at it  )


----------



## mark61 (Jul 3, 2021)

How about kip 'n brew place.    Kipstop?   

I wouldn't miss ballet either


----------



## wildebus (Jul 3, 2021)

"Kipstop" sounds perfect to me 

If it is an 'advanced' kipstop with hookup (like lots of Stellplatzes) then it could be a "plug 'n' snooze" or a "ploozeplace"


----------



## mark61 (Jul 3, 2021)

Sorted, Kipstop and Ploozeplace it is. 

Well, until other suggestions come in.


----------



## Fragle (Jul 3, 2021)

wildebus said:


> please don't call it an "aire" - "aires" are in France. We are not in France.
> Is there not a good English (or even Scottish if you prefer) word for this kind of Overnight Stopping area?


Yes. Why not reinvent the wheel as well. Nearly all Motorhome users know overnight stops as an aire. Calling it an English/Scottish name. Sorry but don’t understand the need.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 3, 2021)

Fragle said:


> Yes. Why not reinvent the wheel as well. Nearly all Motorhome users know overnight stops as an aire. Calling it an English/Scottish name. Sorry but don’t understand the need.


Wheel?  oh, you mean a 'roue' obviously 

an 'aire' is where you might stop in a 'Camping Car'.  
I don't have a camping car, I have a Motor Caravan so prefer to use a Kipstop (tm).   Or maybe use a Campsite  (as opposed to a 'terrain de camping')

If the French can do *it*, why can't we have tit-for-tat (or as the French would say ... tit-pour-tat  )


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 3, 2021)

Murky and Betty both devoid of axles.  I pointed out to Anita how much easier it would be to clean, repair and paint now.  Yes it doesn't take much imagination to guess the response!
Murky was much easier to strip and the front leaf springs were replaced a few years back. Mercedes genuine again as the pattern ones wouldn't take the weight.

Whilst taking advantage of this situation, it's better to just check everything and replace as necessary.
Stiff sliders and pistons were found on Murky's front brake calipers, so they will be treated to a seal kit.
Strangely many things have been found that could have contributed to the failure. Not one that can be positively pointed at.
The only thing that I hadn't had any experience of was the wheel bearing grease, donated by a local garage as we were out of stock. 

The springs will be removed from Betty to replace the bushes, much easier to do now.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 3, 2021)

Looking good


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 3, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> I will be soon sick of the sight of axles!


This might make you feel better


			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DQx2gvHjNhQ0&ved=2ahUKEwit9qbgocfxAhUIfMAKHfmLA-wQjjgwAXoECBEQAg&usg=AOvVaw1GJF0UUI-Epsw9akQgKQkY


----------



## saxonborg (Jul 3, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> Murky and Betty both devoid of axles.  I pointed out to Anita how much easier it would be to clean, repair and paint now.  Yes it doesn't take much imagination to guess the response!
> Murky was much easier to strip and the front leaf springs were replaced a few years back. Mercedes genuine again as the pattern ones wouldn't take the weight.
> 
> Whilst taking advantage of this situation, it's better to just check everything and replace as necessary.
> ...


Think there is more rust on my 2008 Transit


----------



## harrow (Jul 3, 2021)

What would Pakistani Trucks do  ?


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 3, 2021)

harrow said:


> What would Pakistani Trucks do  ?


It’s all repairable, fortunately I have easier options.


----------



## caledonia (Jul 3, 2021)

Repairing rather than replacing is the norm with older vehicle as new parts become difficult to source.


----------



## Scotia (Jul 3, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Repairing rather than replacing is the norm with older vehicle as new parts become difficult to source.


And very expensive to purchase,  I do have an addiction for classics though.


----------



## caledonia (Jul 3, 2021)

Scotia said:


> And very expensive to purchase,  I do have an addiction for classics though.


It’s a labour of love. I sold my 1964 Hillman Super Minx just before we moved a couple of years ago. It was sad to see it go but I had fun in it and got my money back.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 3, 2021)

If he had heated the hub and had the bearing in a fridge the shell would have dropped in easy, I do some outboard crank bearing replacements that way.


----------



## Scotia (Jul 4, 2021)

caledonia said:


> It’s a labour of love. I sold my 1964 Hillman Super Minx just before we moved a couple of years ago. It was sad to see it go but I had fun in it and got my money back.


I had a hillman imp 998 fitted with wills rings R23 cam Jan speed manifold and twin 40 webber and a stiffening plate on the block. This was in a classic sidecar I was building but sold it to a guy in Belgium.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 4, 2021)

Scotia said:


> I had a hillman imp 998 fitted with wills rings R23 cam Jan speed manifold and twin 40 webber and a stiffening plate on the block. This was in a classic sidecar I was building but sold it to a guy in Belgium.


Great engine the Coventry climax... 

The original design was detuned by lowering the compression ratio after almost all the press release fleet were wrecked on testing in Scotland.


----------



## Scotia (Jul 4, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Great engine the Coventry climax...
> 
> The original design was detuned by lowering the compression ratio after almost all the press release fleet were wrecked on testing in Scotland.


I was told by a guy that was racing imps when they were popular in sidecar before the Yamaha TZ knocked them off the podium that you could go to the factory and have an engine built to what spec you requested.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 4, 2021)

Scotia said:


> I was told by a guy that was racing imps when they were popular in sidecar before the Yamaha TZ knocked them off the podium that you could go to the factory and have an engine built to what spec you requested.


I think at times they would supply engines to anyone that wanted them.... 
Hence them ending up in all sorts of applications... 
Forklift trucks to portable fire pumps (though Godiva was a section of CC) 
And numerous race cars.... 

A much maligned British engine maker that an awful lot of folks don't know much about sadly.


----------



## Scotia (Jul 4, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> I think at times they would supply engines to anyone that wanted them....
> Hence them ending up in all sorts of applications...
> Forklift trucks to portable fire pumps (though Godiva was a section of CC)
> And numerous race cars....
> ...


I thought it was first designed to power fire pumps then someone saw the all alloy engine and put it into a racing speed boat.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 4, 2021)

Scotia said:


> I thought it was first designed to power fire pumps then someone saw the all alloy engine and put it into a racing speed boat.


Started off as a power plant for various car manufacturers 
Abbey, AJS, Albatros, Ashton-Evans, Bayliss-Thomas, Clyno, Crossley Motors, Crouch Motors, GWK, and D. M. K. Marendaz, Morgan Motor Co, Triumph, Swift, and Standard.

  with the closure of Swift it was adapted as a power plant for generators...
Then on to fire pumps and trailered fire pumps...

Eventually becoming the 'Colt' I think....

They also had a great range of marine diesels and even developed a v8 version
The FWMV V8


----------



## alcam (Jul 4, 2021)

caledonia said:


> It’s a labour of love. I sold my 1964 Hillman Super Minx just before we moved a couple of years ago. It was sad to see it go but I had fun in it and got my money back.


Bench seats were fun


----------



## caledonia (Jul 4, 2021)

alcam said:


> Bench seats were fun


Mine had two single front seats.


----------



## alcam (Jul 4, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Mine had two single front seats.


Shame


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 17, 2021)

Bringing this back on topic and to a conclusion this morning I drove Murky to Manor tyres to have the tracking and alignment set.
This is parts and associated work done, most not necessary. Though whilst your there is just bad manors not to keep going.
Axle and stub axels from Betty.
All the wheel bearings replaced.
Brake calipers stripped and seal kit fitted with new pistons.
New brake hoses.
New brake pipes to the master cylinder and from the caliper to the hose.
New Brake pads.
New anti-roll bar bushes.
New drag link.
New gas dampers.

That lot shouldn't need touching for a while, other than checking the wheel bearing free play. 
(Don't preload the wheel bearings!, that couldn't have help along with brake binding)

So considering the age of the vehicle and the miles we cover, still a cheap rebuild.
And the bonus is it drives nicer too.


----------

